# Anyone want any rabbits



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

This year I have bred two litters of rabbits to exhibit, but instead of only keeping the best out of the litter I decided to raise both litters then sell the kits that were not up to show standards, so after placing many adds on the Internet I sold two, then low and behold I have a visit from the RSPCA, the person who I sold the two kits to didn't like the way I was keeping my rabbits and so reported me.

So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

How exactly are you keeping your rabbits?!!!

What do you mean by cull 

I will take them, where abouts are you?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> This year I have bred two litters of rabbits to exhibit, but instead of only keeping the best out of the litter I decided to raise both litters then sell the kits that were not up to show standards, so after placing many adds on the Internet I sold two, then low and behold I have a visit from the RSPCA, the person who I sold the two kits to didn't like the way I was keeping my rabbits and so reported me.
> 
> So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


what did the RSPCA say about their living conditions? if they saw no problem then there is no need to cull any of the babies as you will be able to say that there is nothing wrong with the way they are living these people may just be a one off, why dont you give them free to good homes its better than killing them


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

So with the remaining Kits why don't you give them to a good home  rather than kill them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I know of someone who would prob take a few that is how I ended up with mine to save him from being killed - they were going to wring his neck


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> This year I have bred two litters of rabbits to exhibit, but instead of only keeping the best out of the litter I decided to raise both litters then sell the kits that were not up to show standards, so after placing many adds on the Internet I sold two, then low and behold I have a visit from the RSPCA, the person who I sold the two kits to didn't like the way I was keeping my rabbits and so reported me.
> 
> So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


Were are you i will have them and find them new homes. Sorry but cant believe after the slating you gave me over keeping a rabbit and guinea pig together you come on here saying your going to kill baby rabbits.Hope the rspca takes the lot off you and bans you from keeping any sort of animal murdering an innocent animal is not on


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> This year I have bred two litters of rabbits to exhibit, but instead of only keeping the best out of the litter I decided to raise both litters then sell the kits that were not up to show standards, so after placing many adds on the Internet I sold two, then low and behold I have a visit from the RSPCA, the person who I sold the two kits to didn't like the way I was keeping my rabbits and so reported me.
> 
> So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


Honestly can't believe what I'm reading, the culling days are long gone mate, there's plenty of people wanting pet rabbits, so how you have only sold two I will never know.
What did the RSPCA have to say about the conditions?

I suggest you stop breeding if you have to resort to killing the bunnies you don't want.



snowy said:


> Were are you i will have them and find them new homes. Sorry but cant believe after the slating you gave me over keeping a rabbit and guinea pig together you come on here saying your going to kill baby rabbits.Hope the rspca takes the lot off you and bans you from keeping any sort of animal murdering an innocent animal is not on


There's nothing wrong with keeping a Rabbit and a Guinea Pig together 
My old rabbit and guinea were together as best friends until they died


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

What would the rspca make of you culling them??? quite a lot id guess!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

_"There's nothing wrong with keeping a Rabbit and a Guinea Pig together 
My old rabbit and guinea were together as best friends until they died "_

Oh dont get me started on that!! There is alot wrong with guinea pigs and rabbits together, read the guinea pig and rabbit thread, ive posted lots on there. I used to have a guinea pig and rabbit together because i thought it was fine, i can tell you its not.  This is all said in a nice non arguementive way 

Have bumped it up for you Chikadee, read my last post


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

OK but how come mine were fine and both lived good long lives? 

No fightin, no nastyness or anything 

Genuinly interested now, I'm not being picky


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Chikadee said:


> OK but how come mine were fine and both lived good long lives?
> 
> No fightin, no nastyness or anything
> 
> Genuinly interested now, I'm not being picky


  No thats fine, i was exactly like you when i learnt they were not supposed to live together. Its good to discuss things. Did you read the post i popped on the guineapig and rabbit thread?

They are different species so dont understand eachother, they have completely different dietry needs and bunnies can cause alot of damage to a guinea pig. Unfortunately alot of guinea pigs end up with fractured pelvis' through bunnies jumping on them which is part of bunny behaviour, i know a few people than run rescues and this is far too common. Guinea pigs are herding animals they like being in groups whereas bunnies love cuddles but also like their own space. Its just not advisable with all these risks, bunnies with bunnies is much better and they understand eachother.

Quote:
Social Life. Have you ever watched two rabbits together? They like to snuggle and groom each other constantly. Guinea pigs, on the other hand, do not groom each other on a regular basis. Nor are they habitual cuddlers. Instead, they like to maintain their own personal space and don't often like to share. In this kind of environment, a rabbit could become very lonely and a guinea pig might start feeling harassed. Keep in mind, then, that rabbits and guinea pigs are quite different animals, one of them desiring a close, affectionate bonded pair, the other sharing a more limited interaction with a herd.

I personally wouldn't take the risk, it only needs one accident and the animals are much, much happier with their own speices, I know my rabbits would miss the attention of the other rabbit if they lived with a pig instead.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

surley you guys aren't turning this into another rabbit & guninee pig living togther argument when theres some guy saying that he kills the baby rabbits that aren't any good for showing!

It is aboustly disgusting that someone would do that!!! If thats they way he feels he shouldn't be breeding *any* animal.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> surley you guys aren't turning this into another rabbit & guninee pig living togther argument when theres some guy saying that he kills the baby rabbits that aren't any good for showing!
> 
> It is aboustly disgusting that someone would do that!!! If thats they way he feels he shouldn't be breeding *any* animal.


No it just happened to come up, i have pmed him to say i will take the buns, the rest is up to the rspca, i dont think us bombarding him with abuse is going to help the bunnies.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Has he not been in touch with anyone yet .

Had look at those rabbits they are lovely crofty.Cant you sneak them in


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

snowy said:


> Has he not been in touch with anyone yet .
> 
> Had look at those rabbits they are lovely crofty.Cant you sneak them in


No have pmed him am hoping he will get back to me so i can take the bunnies for him.

Oh i know but think my OH would go mad!! Would love to bond 4


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


*OMG!!! Going back to culling them!!! I can't beleive what i'm reading. I used to breed & show rabbits, many years ago, before I had my family. I never once culled any, the ones that were'nt good enough for showing, soon found loving homes. I'm sure the British Rabbit Club would love to hear about what your doing!! I'm shocked, how many are you breeding that you can't find homes for them. 
Can you imagine if all us different breeders started killing our animals to get the right one for showing ect, it does'nt bear thinking about!!*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> why dont you give them free to good homes its better than kitting them


I have offerd them on free cycle as free, but had no replys.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> I have offerd them on free cycle as free, but had no replys.


There are numerous people on here who will take them and find them good homes. I am one of them, PM me if I can help!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what did the RSPCA say about their living conditions? if they saw no problem then there is no need to cull any of the babies as you will be able to say that there is nothing wrong with the way they are living these people may just be a one off, why dont you give them free to good homes its better than kitting them


The cages are not tall enough


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

snowy said:


> Were are you i will have them and find them new homes. Sorry but cant believe after the slating you gave me over keeping a rabbit and guinea pig together you come on here saying your going to kill baby rabbits.Hope the rspca takes the lot off you and bans you from keeping any sort of animal murdering an innocent animal is not on


Well I can guarantee you will not get any and I stick by what I have said about rabbits and cavies kept together, even though the comments were not about you in the first place

Are you a vegan by any chance?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Well I can guarantee you will not get any and I stick by what I have said about rabbits and cavies kept together, even though the comments were not about you in the first place
> 
> Are you a vegan by any chance?


What the hell? 
Why are u being mean these people are trying to help you. What is it with people looking a gift horse in the mouth?
I am not a rabbit keeper and never have been but even i can plainly see that atleast 3 people have offered to help you. So i would drop the attitude!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> What the hell?
> Why are u being mean these people are trying to help you. What is it with people looking a gift horse in the mouth?


snowy,roony and patsy had to go on about some post that happened a while ago and had nothing to do with this post.

I have contacted two of the people who are offering homes, so thanks to the people who have taken interest in my problem, you never know someone you know could also be in my situation one day


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hey hey hey, come on guys lets just calm down, the bunnies are what matter. 

Anyone that has animals whether they breed them or not has a responsibilty to either home them or makesure they are safe, killing bunnies because they are not up to show standard is barbaric and absolutely unexpectable. How you can think this is ok is beyond me.  

Now i will help you with these rabbits but you need to realise this is unacceptable, these rabbits need space and a good quality of life. They are animals not belongings. My saffy was going to be culled and i rescued her, shes the sweetest most loving pet and i am horrified anyone would want to cull her!

I am a realistic person, im a country girl, what everyone is saying is how can you care enough to advice people against keeping guinea pigs and rabbits together and then confess to culling rabbits you have bred becasue they are not up to the standard that is correct for showing! It just doesnt make sense.

Your cages are obviously too small, even animals bred for meat have a standards of care, you know that. Why come on a petforum to tell people you cull rabbits? This is a place where people love animals, i just dont understand you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> snowy,roony and patsy had to go on about some post that happened a while ago and had nothing to do with this post.
> 
> I have contacted two of the people who are offering homes, so thanks to the people who have taken interest in my problem, you never know someone you know could also be in my situation one day


I would never breed rabbits to show off at some poxy show and kill the bunnies that didnt make the standard no1 i would associate would ever think that was acceptable. There are over 33,000 bunnies in rescues all because of people like yourself.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I would never breed rabbits to show off at some poxy show


*While I agree with everything thats said, regarding the murdering(cause thats what it is) of innocent sweet rabbits, I think the poxy show thing is a bit out of order. Each to their own on that, but shows are well managed and have strict rules and guidelines. Every animal is vetted in to make sure they are fit & well. Though I do wonder what they'd say about someone showing that thinks it's ok to kill any rabbits that are not good enough!!*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *While I agree with everything thats said, regarding the murdering(cause thats what it is) of innocent sweet rabbits, I think the poxy show thing is a bit out of order. Each to their own on that, but shows are well managed and have strict rules and guidelines. Every animal is vetted in to make sure they are fit & well. Though I do wonder what they'd say about someone showing that thinks it's ok to kill any rabbits that are not good enough!!*


Sorry should not have worded it like that, i have friends that show!  I have shown horses and still refer to horseshows in the same why.... its difficult to put across how im saying things in writing!  i dont mean to offend. Unfortunately i have heard of people culling stock that is not up to standard before.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Appology accepted It's hard to pick up tones on forums sometimes, lol.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i cant believe what ive been reading!!
why breed rabbits if you dont have adaquate housing for them in the first place, 
and why have so many that you cant find homes for
this is totally irrisponsible
and cull them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok i have a friend who runs a animal rescue in essex that will take them, im just trying to organise a bunny run with the bunny people i know (bunny relay!) people living in each area on the way do a different stretch to get the bunnies there.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> i cant believe what ive been reading!!
> why breed rabbits if you dont have adaquate housing for them in the first place,
> and why have so many that you cant find homes for
> this is totally irrisponsible
> and cull them


 i agree with you. would a breeder of other animals do the same if weren't up to spec for showing!! i think not in fact i know not


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

And what about when they have the next batch of bunnies,what then?????surley if you cant keep the rabbits in suitable living conditions you shoul give them all up,what makes me laugh is the signature on the bottom of your posts about animal living conditions!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, yea, I never noticed that Clare, good point!!*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive spoken to him and he said he's not going to breed for a longtime. Am currently trying to organise a bunny run, can anyone help that lives either near Anywhere in between Shrewsbury and Essex?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

would love to help but i'm in yorkshire. good luck finding helpers


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Oh dear, looks like you all scared him away!?!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ok ive got a friend that is going to have them for a week or so until we can get them to essex. She has a big shed they can stay in for a few days. still need to get them to essex though


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sorry, i'm too far up North or I would of*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Start location is Tescos in Shrewsbury, need to get to Essex or near. Its a 4 hour journey, we have someone that could pick them up and take them overnight in North Wales then if we can get them from there to essex via a few people that would solve the problem!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

There are 4 kits i will start a new thread, thankyou


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> This year I have bred two litters of rabbits to exhibit, but instead of only keeping the best out of the litter I decided to raise both litters then sell the kits that were not up to show standards, so after placing many adds on the Internet I sold two, then low and behold I have a visit from the RSPCA, the person who I sold the two kits to didn't like the way I was keeping my rabbits and so reported me.
> 
> So it looks like I shall be going back to culling litters and only keeping the ones that may be worth showing


Sorry to respond to this thread again, but out of curiosity how do you no that the person that bought the kits reported you???

RSPCA are not allowed to give out information on who reported you.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in Yorks too so cannot help with the bunny relay but just want to know whats happening as the member seems to have left.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok bunnyrun is sorted!! Will ring him later to arrange picking them up. Thankyou everyone x


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Cant help feeling this person is not going to show/contact again about the collection of the rabbits.they wouldnt want anyone to know where they are,now we know what they do!!


----------



## Debra_k (Dec 19, 2008)

you are cruel to kill them just because there not perfect for show or more breeding, if you can home them then don't breed them and you could always take them to you local pet shops if your that desperate to get rid


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debra_k said:


> you are cruel to kill them just because there not perfect for show or more breeding, if you can home them then don't breed them and you could always take them to you local pet shops if your that desperate to get rid


they were all rescued by members on here and a rabbit rescue


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes we managed to get 2 adult buns and 3 babies, a lovely experienced lady has taken them in but unfortunately one baby died, the others are doing great though


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yes we managed to get 2 adult buns and 3 babies, a lovely experienced lady has taken them in but unfortunately one baby died, the others are doing great though


Well done Crofty :thumbup: Its brilliant what you have done, and you have given the bunnies a 2nd chance.

This is what makes this forum worthwhile - people who care so passionatly about their pets, and other animals.

xx


----------

